# Cayman review just posted - Morritt's Tortuga Seaside



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 13, 2008)

As promised in an earlier thread.    Here's the link to my review.    

http://tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=BC3AB828-962A-4204-9C1B-C3520D4F92CE

Please feel free to ask any questions and I'll answer them as best I can!


----------



## escargot (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry,  can't read your review in the format you posted !


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 14, 2008)

escargot said:


> Sorry,  can't read your review in the format you posted !



That's probably because you need to be a member and have to log in to read reviews.     

The link is to the review page.


----------



## anne1125 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skinsfan, thanks for the great review.  We're going next summer and it was very helpful.

My husband also dives so I'll tell him about Ocean Frontiers.

Don'lt know if I'll use McCurley's.  That was poor customer service.  I would have like the idea of a "grocery stop" from the airport if they still had it.  So, we'll rent at the airport and do our own stop.

Morritt's sounds great!  We won't have seaside but I'm sure we'll still love it.  I'm watching RCI daily so see if a Grand shows up.

Thanks Again.
Anne


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 15, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Skinsfan, thanks for the great review.  We're going next summer and it was very helpful.
> 
> My husband also dives so I'll tell him about Ocean Frontiers.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

You just can't go wrong with Ocean Frontiers.  The service is unbelievable!     

Please don't pass on McCurley's on my account.   In spite of that one incident, they're a great operation.   Everyones entitled to a bad day, so they get a pass from me.  We'll use them the next time too.

The convenience of being picked up and shuttled to and from the airport is also a major plus.   After a long day of travelling, it's very relaxing, to haves someone else do the driving, especially if you're a first-time visitor.    

If you do rent at the airport, make sure that you have enough room in your vehicle for all of your luggage, and that you allow yourself plenty of time in regards to traffic, etc.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 17, 2008)

*tortuga club at cayman questions*

Hi everyone... I have one  2Br week set at the Grand for NOv. 2009.. looking to add another week for the end of Oct.. start date Oct. 30, 31. Only available unit is a 1BR at Tortuga when I do a search... I also have an ongoing search going..... questions... has it been remodeled yet ? Read mixed reviews here and on trip advisor... I know there is not an elevator... I imagine I could request a first or ground floor room due to others in the party not being able to do lots of stairs daily.... right ?   Any thoughts on the chance of another Grand week coming up  or should I take this one ???  I am a bit worried about it not being up to par in terms of amenities. I read about the thread bare sheets on trip advisor and the broken couch... thanks for your input!!!


----------

